# All-Clad or calphalon roaster?



## mrs.h (Oct 30, 2006)

I am looking to get a roaster, but I can't seem to be able to make up mind between the All-clad and the Calpahlon tri-ply (now the contemporary stainless steel).
Any comments from people that have used either?

Also, I forgot to mention that I am new to this forum. I am a budding home Cook!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I don't think you're going to go wrong with either.

Look here for Calphalon tri-ply Reviews from Epinions

Calphalon tri-ply Reviews from Amazon


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I got the All-clad roti pan (with v-rack) and love it. It's heavy enough to put over a medium flame on the cooktop for deglazing the pan. I considered the lasagne pan because it was cheaper, but it's not as heavy- don't compromise. 

I agree with Mudbug you can't go wrong with either- so long as you can deglaze in the Calphalon pan. They're heavy empty, so I hope you've been doing your upper body workouts!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My choice was the all clad
panini


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Calphalon pan was rated #1 by ATK and you can get it at Smart Bargins.com which is where i bought mine.

http://www.smartbargains.com/events1...pt-54...feat.1


----------



## mrs.h (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you folks. I ended up getting the Calphalon Roaster!


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

which one, calphalon has a few to pick from


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Dagger*,
Always best to be specific regarding acronyms. Not everyone viewing this thread will necessarily know what it stands for. ATK = America's Test Kitchen which is a cooking show on television from the Editors of _Cook's Illustrated Magazine_.

There is a thread regarding this topic at the Cooks Illustrated Bulletin Board.

And another good post on this by *ntt_hou* dated Wed, Sep 27, 06 at 1:42.

I assume it would be this one:


----------



## mrs.h (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup, Thanks mudbug that is one I got. It is the Calphalon Contemporary Stainless Steel roaster with nonstick rack. I got it at Bed bath and beyond...I had one of those 20% off coupons.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

That is the one i bought at Smart Bargains for $63 and something cents.


----------

